# In search of old Litespeed's from Lynskey days



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Am so tired of searching eBay and CL for a 57-58 road frame. My Ultimate was stolen back in July and I would consider any of the old Lynskey frames.....not the marketing gimmick ti/carbon blends.....just good old ti.

I had nearly 90K miles on my Ultimate and not one issue. Know two guys who have had their bonding break and Litespeed sent it back and it broke again.....only want older Lynskey ti.

Ultimate, Classic or Vortex in a complete build or frame and fork. Would prefer to build it up b/c I have all 10 speed wheelsets and want to make it work with them.....

Also, if you want to contact me please use the following email as my company server doesn't let me check forums on their computers. Thank you...

[email protected]


----------

